# Tile on plywood input, countertop-



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 21, 2013)

Grrrrrr....... Tried to cut out the silicone around the sink before I removed it.  I didn't quite manage to get it all cut out before I stuck the floor jack under the sink to lift it. Hence, I busted a bunch of the tile. So, new tile. 
I'm not really bummed about this, 'cause the new tile will blend in sooo much better than the existing stuff, so my question-
Old tile was affixed to a plywood counter base with adhesive. What is the best adhesive for new tile on a plywood backer?
Thanks, JB


----------



## ozzy73 (Jan 22, 2013)

You can tile over OSB and Plywood via thinset ( modified via mastic I believe ), there is always good old PL adhesives which will do the trick.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 22, 2013)

Have done with thinset myself... just make sure it's THICK plywood.


----------



## gmule (Jan 22, 2013)

I screwed down 1/4 Hardie backer over 3/4" plywood and used thinset when I tiled my counter tops.


----------



## semipro (Jan 22, 2013)

gmule said:


> I screwed down 1/4 Hardie backer over 3/4" plywood and used thinset when I tiled my counter tops.


I think that this is what I would do also.


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 22, 2013)

Tile should have at least an inch of base to prevent cracking.  Most do 3/4 pressboard and top it with 1/2 inch cement board.  Somewhat cost effective, but moreso a great base with excellent adhesion to thinset.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks gents. I'd use hardi-backer, but I have a oak perimeter that precludes that. Thinset it is, on top of existing 1.5" plywood. Now I have to get to work, it's been a mutha of a day.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 24, 2013)

OK, Thinset worked as expected, so that area is good. Sooo...-
Had a small bar-top area that only needed 3-1/3rd tiles. I scarfed off the old adhesive down to the plywood surface, then layed on Liquid Nails subfloor adhesive.
The tiles are stuck on there like a sonofagun, yet still have a cushion when you bear down on them. Tough to describe the feel, solid yet a hint being pliable.
I did a search about using this adhesive for tile and came up with a big '0'. Tiles are 18x18 if that helps.
Anyone try this? Wife said go for it so I figured I'd give it a shot. Why not be the first?
EDIT- I should note, I layed 4 cases of new flooring on it to help squish/level the tiles, about 130lbs. spread out over 5' or less.


----------



## gmule (Jan 24, 2013)

Post some pics of how it turns out. 
Here is how my island turned out


----------



## semipro (Jan 24, 2013)

gmule said:


> Post some pics of how it turns out.
> Here is how my island turned out


That looks really good.  I was considering going with concrete but you've got me reconsidering tile again. 
How have you kept the grout clean? I assume sealing.  How has that worked out?


----------



## gmule (Jan 24, 2013)

semipro said:


> That looks really good. I was considering going with concrete but you've got me reconsidering tile again.
> How have you kept the grout clean? I assume sealing. How has that worked out?


It worked out pretty good I used a 1/8" grout line and sealed them several times. 
I don't know how they look now because I sold the house 2 years ago. But they were great for the few years that I lived there. I also tiled the floor and those granite squares are the same as what I used on the counter tops.


----------

